# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Help me with diminutive?

## JaclynRiizen

Hello there,
I don't speak a bit of Russian, but I want to learn the language, both for practical purposes (I have Russian family) and for my own enjoyment, simply because I love the language.
Right now, I'm with a man, Myles (or Miles), who loves the language and is thrilled that I'm learning it. However, I want to be able to call him by his diminutive.
I've been looking over them, but I don't know the proper way to do it just yet.
Could you help me?

----------


## Оля

I didn't understand your question. Are you looking for a diminutive for the name _Miles_? But what does it have to do with Russian? The name is not Russian at all, and I think you perfectly well know that yourself.

----------


## Lampada

It's ok, we can come up with something.  _Milya_?

----------

